# Two Amherst police officers credited with saving life of 82-year-old John Moner after



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Two Amherst police officers credited with saving life of 82-year-old John Moner after his car plunges into river | masslive.com


AMHERST - Two quick-acting police officers were credited with saving the life of an 83-year-old Amherst man early Tuesday afternoon after he lost control of his car on Old Farms Road and ended up in the Mill River.

Officers David Rhodes and James Damouras broke through ice and waded into the frigid river and plucked the man to safety, Sgt. Jesus Arocho said. 
The man, identified as John Moner of The Hollow, unit 32, suffered severe lacerations and was bleeding profusely.

He was taken to Baystate Medical Center in Springfield for treatment of non life-threatening injuries, Arocho said. A Baystate spokesman said Moner had been admitted into the hospital and was listed in good condition Wednesday night.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Two Amherst police officers credited with saving life of 82-year-old John Moner a*

Good job guys!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Two Amherst police officers credited with saving life of 82-year-old John Moner a*

Great job!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Two Amherst police officers credited with saving life of 82-year-old John Moner a*

Well done.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Two Amherst police officers credited with saving life of 82-year-old John Moner a*

Well done, gentlemen.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Two Amherst police officers credited with saving life of 82-year-old John Moner a*

Nice save! Stay safe, dry and warm!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Two Amherst police officers credited with saving life of 82-year-old John Moner a*

Well done!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Two Amherst police officers credited with saving life of 82-year-old John Moner a*

Great job guy's!


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Two Amherst police officers credited with saving life of 82-year-old John Moner a*

Excellent Job guys


----------

